# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Μεγάλο κλουβί για παπαγάλους ringneck (ζευγάρι)

## DooMDiveR

Ζήτω να μου χαρίσουν κλουβί για ζευγάρι ringneck μεγάλο! ευχαριστώ!

----------

